
Show HN: Latest headlines in pure HTML, for Irma people on low connection - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/textnews/
======
akras14
I am kind of away form keyboard, but saw that Tweet from @samccone pointing
out that [http://lite.cnn.com/](http://lite.cnn.com/) was making users
download React...

[https://twitter.com/samccone/status/906714941360553986](https://twitter.com/samccone/status/906714941360553986)

I wanted to provide a lighter way to get latest headlines on poor connection.

It's a quick edit to my old project( removed Boostrap, Google Analytics and
added Twitter feed for #irma) [https://www.alexkras.com/simple-rss-reader-
in-85-lines-of-ph...](https://www.alexkras.com/simple-rss-reader-in-85-lines-
of-php/)

If anybody knows a good RSS feed to add, or wants to fork it and do a better
job, please be my guest.

~~~
kup0
Not to take away from this project, but apparently CNN has pushed out a change
now (they were having some SSR issues at first). Now it loads roughly 59KB
(~7KB if you have uBlock Origin blocking the analytics)

~~~
akras14
Cool, thanks for pointing it out. I am all in favor of CNN getting their act
together for this!

~~~
kup0
Definitely. Would love to see more sites embrace this. I was glad to see that
NPR has a text-only news site too.

Of course the benefit of your project is you get to pull from multiple news
sources instead of just one, so that broadens the information available.

Still sad to see that on CNN's lite site the analytics js file itself is ~7
times larger than the page. 52KB of analytics for a 7KB page seems crazy to
me. Still better than forcing users to download an entire copy of React for a
text page, haha :)

~~~
akras14
I agree 100%

